# Local Digital Channels WITHOUT indoor HD antenna!



## MacFly69 (Oct 22, 2005)

i recently upgraded to the vip 622 and got rid of my indoor hd antenna. with the new 622, i did a local scan of digital channel's in my area......and i was able to get over 55+ local digital channels!

i recently had problems with my HD channels, so i had a dish tech come out to see the problem.....make long story short, he says i had a few bad diplexers which he changed out. after he left, i browsed through my guide and noticed i wasn't getting any of my local digital channels which i got prior to him coming out. scanned for locals and 0 digital channels found.

now i have 3 tech's in my living room trying to figure it out. they continually tell me that i need an indoor HD antenna to get local digital channels. but i showed them that i've never had an indoor antenna hooked up and i got 'em all. even showed them a handful of recordings on 7-01, 11-01, etc.

anyone else out there getting local digital channels in the LA area without an indoor HD antenna?

thoughts?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You obviously at some point had an antenna hooked up OR you were not recording OTA after all... Perhaps you were recording from your locals via satellite downmapped to your normal channel numbers?


----------



## MacFly69 (Oct 22, 2005)

HDMe said:


> You obviously at some point had an antenna hooked up OR you were not recording OTA after all... Perhaps you were recording from your locals via satellite downmapped to your normal channel numbers?


i've NEVER had an indoor or outdoor HD antenna connected to the 622! would the digital ch's 7-01, 11-01, etc be locals via satellite downmapped to my normal channels? is that even possible?


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

MacFly69 said:


> thoughts?


Yup. Hook up an indoor antenna and enjoy life. :grin:

Michael


----------



## orenr (Jun 10, 2004)

Did you have your box exchanged for whatever reason?
Maybe you got a refurbished one and someone forgot to clean up the previous setup...


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

MacFly69 said:


> i've NEVER had an indoor or outdoor HD antenna connected to the 622! would the digital ch's 7-01, 11-01, etc be locals via satellite downmapped to my normal channels? is that even possible?


Sometimes, it doesn't take much in the way of an antenna to get OTA signals. Without any sort of an antenna, it isn't clear why you would be using Diplexers, unless it was to take the home dist RF output back to the dish via the LNB cable so that you could carry it to another room with another pair of diplexers. If that was being done, just connecting the 622's home dist and its OTA antenna connection together to head out the diplexer on lots of coax is an antenna all in itself. The more of that run you have in an attic, the better.

What is presently connected to the 622 OTA antenna connection? What used to be connected to it?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

The 622 does seem to down-map the satellite locals into the "low channel number" range by default. Mine did this when I first got it, but I changed the setting so that it doesn't do this any longer. You can press "Cancel" while viewing such a channel to see; if the channel shows an antenna icon with an antenna signal strength, it's being received via antenna. If it doesn't, it's being received via satellite.

But yes, as noted above, you could certainly be creating a makeshift antenna by accident with whatever lengths of cable (with or without things at the end of them) you already have in place.


----------

